# Sight adjustment Taurus 66 revolver



## TwoSixShooters (Mar 1, 2012)

Does anyone know the sight adjustment or the easiest way to Sight firearm in


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Before a beginner tries to sight-in a firearm—especially a pistol—he must first learn trigger control.

The easy way to do that is to shoot at a ridiculously close-up distance, to disregard where on the target the shots hit, and to do everything possible to make all his shots hit in the same place (wherever that is).
Try to press (not pull) the trigger straight to the rear, without applying any side pressure. Hold the gun in a "death grip" with your thumb and other fingers, but leave your index finger loose enough to move independently. Press the trigger gently—but firmly and continuously—so that the gun goes off when you're not anticipating it.

When you are getting a 2"-wide pattern of shots all in the same place, move the target back a couple of yards and start all over again.
Keep doing that: Shoot until the holes all go into a small area, and then move the target back some more.

When the target is back at least to 15 yards (not feet), then it's time to sight it in.
But by then your trigger control will be so good that sighting-in will be unnecessary, since the sights were centered pretty well at the factory.


----------

